# Holiday Photos



## SilentNinja (Nov 6, 2009)

I took some photo's while on Holiday.. not sure the deal with links, and i cant link them so here is my gallery of photos... I always have enjoyed photography ( as long as no one is looking ) Hope you like some of them...

NinjaLaura's Gallery 

Has anyone else got Deviant Art?


----------



## Daniel (Nov 6, 2009)

My favorites:

The crossing by ~NinjaLaura on deviantART

Peace by ~NinjaLaura on deviantART

autumn leaves by ~NinjaLaura on deviantART

Lava Sky by ~NinjaLaura on deviantART

And The Devil Will Rise by ~NinjaLaura on deviantART

Dreamy by ~NinjaLaura on deviantART


----------



## Jazzey (Nov 6, 2009)

I'd be hard pressed to pick a favorite-  they're all absolutely beautiful SN.  I do however keep looking at lonely tree and autumn leaves...Wow....Thank you so much for sharing with us.


----------



## unionmary (Nov 6, 2009)

ditto ditto on jazzey's comment,,,your holiday was a road trip,,,,where to?


----------



## Banned (Nov 6, 2009)

They are beautiful, SN.  You are an extremely talented photographer.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SilentNinja (Nov 6, 2009)

thank you so much for the comments!
Im not sure about talented though... i think its just luck! 

I was away up North ( near Aberdeen in Scotland ) its about 4 hours away from me. I have never been out Scotland before. The first few photos are from this week and the rest are from a few weeks ago when i was away. I some more to add as well


----------



## Banned (Nov 6, 2009)

Luck happens once or twice....that's definitely talent, SN.  Don't sell yourself short.


----------



## unionmary (Nov 6, 2009)

|Wowsers,I was across the pond to visit |Scotland and |England in 2000. Yes the scenery in |Scotland did have my jaw dropping,,,,almost as beautiful as the |RockyMountains in |Canada

|Four hours away, you can go anytime,,,,,i am green with envy

---------- Post added at 06:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:06 PM ----------

and yes, you sure have a photographic eye


----------



## Andy (Nov 6, 2009)

Great pictures SN. Looks like some beautiful countryside.:goodjob:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 6, 2009)

Well done, Ninja. I'm impressed.


----------



## Jackie (Nov 7, 2009)

I love your pics!  Scotland is so beautiful


----------



## NicNak (Nov 7, 2009)

Wowsers!  SilentNinja!  Those are amazing!  I cannot pick a favorite.  You have an amazing eye for taking great photos.  You capture things in such an artistic manner.

As Turtle said, don't sell yourself short.  It is not luck, it is tallent.

In North America we drive on the Right hand side of the road, so every time I see a car driving on the Left Side, I think it is a car passing another.  :teehee:

A bit unrelated, but I saw a TV show last night filmed in Australia and the person sitting on the left (which is the North American drivers side) turned right around to talk to the camera person in the back seat.  To my horror I thought "My goodness, she turned right around to talk to the camera while driving"  :fool:  Then realized it was being filmed in Australia and it was the actual passenger who turned to talk to the camera, not the driver :teehee:


----------



## why (Nov 7, 2009)

:wow: those are absolutely stunning! You are very talented


----------



## SilentNinja (Nov 7, 2009)

thank you for all the comments!!! I think i just have a good camera and that does all the work.... lol! :lol:
Im glad you enjoyed them! thanks 

lol im the same niknak.. when i see photos or programs on tv and they are driving on the Right i think there is going to be a nasty crash!!!


----------



## Retired (Nov 7, 2009)

Very nice work, Ninja!  Your photos demonstrate the difference between making pictures and just taking pictures.


----------

